# Bluecurve icon theme problem!



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 12, 2011)

I installed bluecurve icon theme from ports. Is a theme that really I like very much. But I have problem. Some icons like home folder is not showing properly. What could cause this problem?


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 12, 2011)

I search it on Google, and see it's outdated in our ports. So, how about try a latest one, which may fix your problem?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 12, 2011)

I cannot find nowhere a tar.gz and I have no idea how to download or handle rmp's on FreeBSD  But if you could give me the exact directions may I could made it


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 12, 2011)

RPMs can be extracted easily with a tool called rpm2cpio

archivers/rpm2cpio


```
$ rpm2cpio php-5.1.4-1.esp1.x86_64.rpm | cpio -idmv
```

So I might suggest finding a source rpm (.src.rpm or .srpm) and extracting the distfile from it. I do a similar process with a specific version of GtkRadiant that I need.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok. I install the latest icon theme. Some icons fixed but still I have some icons that don't want to be show right like thunar side pane icons. Also xfce refuse to renew without pressing F5! General I see strange issues. I delete a file. Go to trash. Renew but trash not showing that is full. Right click to empty trash and don't give me this option. I go to thunar. Trash icon is full and I can delete the files! Also Launchers refuse to be created on panel! This are problems that I saw the last 20 minutes!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 13, 2011)

No no no. Has nothing this to do with icon theme. Something must broke on xfce4. I am working on it now!


----------

